# Need to move pigeon nest/eggs



## donovanti (May 5, 2010)

A pair of pigeons have nested inside one of the trailers we use for storage at the warehouse where i work. This hasn't been a problem (other than the poop) as we haven't needed the product from the trailer, but now we do. Now we have to move the skid which they nested on and legged eggs. I would prefer not to harm them or destroy the eggs but can not wait any longer. Any suggestions? Can i move the nest or will they just abandon it if i do?


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

If you shooo them off for a few minutes, remove the nest, take out the trailer and replace the nest in the same position and shape there is a chance that they may continue the incubation, I think its a 50 - 50 chance


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Pigeons don't recognise their nests if they are moved, even if they have babies in them.


----------

